# heres mine



## MazberryDelight (Nov 10, 2003)

You guys might not like it cause its tweed and leather but I like it 


http://www.bucketsandbenches.com/12e.jpg

http://www.bucketsandbenches.com/12bs.jpg

http://www.bucketsandbenches.com/12before.jpg 



Last edited by MazberryDelight at Dec 31 2003, 06:36 PM


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

thats clean man,,


----------



## R3Koil (Feb 19, 2003)

That looks really nice!.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

look so tight... LOVE IT


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

Yeah that is nice. Who did it for you?


----------



## MazberryDelight (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks . I made the dash and center consol fit, Buckets and Benches built the seats and wrapped everything 
http://www.bucketsandbenches.com/gallery.html


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

What kinda vehicle you got homie?
I"m dig'n it, me personally i prefer that style ..... more of a 2000's or street rod look to it, than the typical tuck & roll or velour.

But thats jus me!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Whoops ... excuse my question i finally clicked your last picture and see what kinda vehicle.


Nice vehicle, from bottom to top! Not that my opinion matters but given from someone who works at a place where we build 100k's street rods and anything in between.


----------



## MazberryDelight (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks i was going for a hot rod feel to it. too bad is a 4 cylinder only


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

all i got to say is DOPE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I like it. I have a friend that does upholstery work and is doing his 66 Impala in a similar fashion.


----------



## whatsalowrider (Nov 10, 2003)

Devin your truck looks sweet :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Tight sht real clean


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

Damn! Very Nice :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

it looks like the people on the island got them selfs a really good upholstery person... keep up the good work..
looking forward to seeing it in person hopefully this summer..
if the truck is on the mainland..


----------



## MazberryDelight (Nov 10, 2003)

i'll be at lots of mailand shows. our shows suck here


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

NICE..


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

hell yea nice look needs different wheels though in my opinion


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Shiit that them cats out in Colwood, Im from victoria myself, looking hella good mayne. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good :biggrin:


----------

